# Algotithmus 3D Punktebestimmung



## GaanSan (9. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche einen Algotithmus zur Bestimmung eines Punktes aus zwei Kameras. Dazu nehme ich zwei Kameras Links und Rechts und nehme etwas auf. Dann will ich aus den zwei Bildern mit einem Algorithmus herausfinden wo ein von mir gesuchter Punkt sich befindet, in einer 3D Darstellung.

Ich würde mich über alles freuen, seien es Tips, Seiten und anderes!

Danke im Vorraus!

Mfg
Gaan

PS: Bitte wenn Post nicht im richtigen Thread, dann bitte verschieben, danke!


----------



## chmee (9. November 2009)

Was heisst Links und rechts? 90° zueinander? Tatsächlich müssen die Koordinaten der Kameras (zumindest für den Algorithmus) eindeutig sein.

Zum Lesen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photogrammetrie

Populärstes Diskussionsbeispiel : Der Lanball, Hier oder bei Youtube
Deswegen interessant, weil es viele Meinungen dazu gibt, was ein Rechner kann und was er wiederum nicht kann.

mfg chmee


----------



## GaanSan (9. November 2009)

Also die Kameras sind von einander 20 cm entfernt, und beide haben eine 30 cm entfernung zum Objekt. Ich hoffe es hilft weiter


----------



## chmee (9. November 2009)

Mir hilft es nicht weiter  Aber mir soll es auch nicht helfen. Ich wollte Dir das nur schildern, weil es für den Code, den Du schreiben willst, wichtig ist.

p.s.: Weiterer Link zum Thema - OpenCV
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenCV
http://opencv.willowgarage.com/wiki/

mfg chmee


----------

